# The Hobbit Movie We Deserve



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 6, 2022)

I found a rendition of The Hobbit that in my opinion is better than the trash PJ made...enjoy


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 6, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I found a rendition of The Hobbit that in my opinion is better than the trash PJ made...enjoy


This is funny! It is actually a good rendition, since there is no Tauriel and all kinds of license being put on it. It is true to Tolkien-- and I like it.


----------



## Radaghast (Jul 6, 2022)

Galadriel is missing from the final shot. Also, I feel the creator missed an opportunity there by not having Tauriel say, "Why does it hurt so much?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 6, 2022)

Radaghast said:


> Galadriel is missing from the final shot. Also, I feel the creator missed an opportunity there by not having Tauriel say, "Why does it hurt so much?"


Galadriel isn't in The Hobbit from my own memory, and I know Tauriel isn't, yet I trust now to see that you are simply referencing the very disappointing PJ movies....


----------



## Radaghast (Jul 6, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Galadriel isn't in The Hobbit from my own memory, and I know Tauriel isn't, yet I trust now to see that you are simply referencing the very disappointing PJ movies....


Yes, the Lego short shows all the non-book characters at the end, except Lady G.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 6, 2022)

Radaghast said:


> Yes, the Lego short shows all the non-book characters at the end, except Lady G.


Yeah I missed that too until I saw your comment. Thanks!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 6, 2022)

Radaghast said:


> Yes, the Lego short shows all the non-book characters at the end, except Lady G.


So did I! Now I see it.. I wonder why they excluded Lady Galadriel from the outro..


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 6, 2022)

Waaaay better than PJ's trash version.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 7, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> Waaaay better than PJ's trash version.


His movie may have better graphics, but story-wise, this short film is more true to Tolkien, thus a better film for true Tolkien-lovers.


----------

